# Leo Fong's Short Strike Escrima.



## arnisador (Sep 27, 2003)

The current (Nov. 2003) issue of Inside Kung Fu has an article on Leo Fong's Short Strike Escrima. It apparently is a blend of the systems of Remy Presas Modern Arnis and Angel Cabales.

He makes some interesting points on why one might want to study stickwork today, but what I found more interesting was how he contrasts the styles of the two--both in terms of stickwork and personalities.


----------



## dearnis.com (Sep 27, 2003)

havent read the article yet, but I will say that Leo does an outstanding job of combining what he has recieved from various teachers and making it work.  If you have a chance Leo is someone you really want to get on the mat with!
Chad


----------



## DoxN4cer (Oct 9, 2003)

The article was interesting, but I feel that Mr. Fong mis-spoke, or perhaps was mis-quoted in saying that he feels that "tradional eskrima styles" have out lived their usefulness. That statement alone leads me to believe that he's out of touch with the FMA community. I'm quite sure that that statement alone has raised a few eyebrows thoughout much of the FMA community.

There are many FMA exponents out there that are teaching "traditional FMA" to police agencies and militaries world wide. As long as these systems are learned and used by people who can apply them,  they have not out lived their usefulness. 

Try telling the masters in Negros and Cebu, that their systems have out lived their usefulness.  Try selling that statement to the groups practicing in the Lunetta. I doubt that they would agree, and they would probably answer non-verbally.

Tim Kashino


----------



## bart (Oct 9, 2003)

I hope he was misquoted, because I wondered about that statement myself. It depends really on what the traditional means in his statement. Traditional eskrima is no nonsense fighting, usually with lots of contact without gear. It seems to me that it would be quite useful today.

Also it was interesting to see Anthony Davis in the photos with him. I used to train with him here in Sacramento in 1992 and then he was just...gone. Anybody know where he is now? I've seen his name pop up in European seminars a few times.


----------



## DoxN4cer (Oct 9, 2003)

Well, I hope so too. I would imagine that the will be a number ot Modern Arnis and Serrada people won't be very pleased with that statement. I've already gotten a number of messages from the left coast cracking jokes at the article and taking excetion to some of what was said. 

Tim Kashino


----------



## arnisador (Oct 9, 2003)

I got the impression that what he meant was, people don't have duels with sticks that much anymore and so there should be more focus on self-defense.


----------



## Cruentus (Oct 9, 2003)

I rarely pick up Inside Kung Fu or BB mag, but now you guys have got me interested!


----------



## arnisador (Oct 9, 2003)

It's worth a look, *PAUL*.


----------



## DoxN4cer (Oct 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *I got the impression that what he meant was, people don't have duels with sticks that much anymore and so there should be more focus on self-defense. *



Maybe in the USA... I can sort of see that. There are a lot of people who practice the FMA in name only, and thus reduces the viability of training in those arts.  I can't speak for anyone else, but my training focuses on pragmatism and reality in applying the "tradional arts" that I was taught.  Ultimately, it's not the art the out live's it's usefulness... it's the people who practice it without any real intent that dillute it and make it ineffective by passing on a half-assed, watered-down product to their students. The cycle continues on and on until the original art is gone. 

Tim Kashino


----------



## sercuerdasfigther (Oct 9, 2003)

i bought the mag. what a waste of money. it tells nothing of what his system really is, bearly mentions angel or remy , and is three pages of nonsense. i found it funny how he talked about testing his skills in the p.i. by fighting a thai boxer and karate guy and using jkd to beat them(who cares?). 

p.s. i did enjoy reading the back story on the fall out between emin and leung.


----------

